# "How plants communicate"



## jberry (Aug 3, 2009)

- Taken from the article listed below (partial article):
"How plants communicate - D. Kroeze MSc, Canna Research."


Plants have many ways of interpreting their
environment. Plants can tell the difference
between above and below.
But how can a plant tell the difference between
above and below?

Seeing:
Besides gravity, light also tells the plant which way
it should grow. Plants grow toward light and, to be
precise in the direction of where the light is most
blue. The reason for this is that plants absorb large
amounts of blue light. So the more blue light there is,
the fewer other plants there are that want to use the
light. Plants use what are called a photoreceptor
to perceive the color blue. But blue is not in fact the
only color that plants use to see each other.
Plants are green because they mainly absorb the
red part of the visible light spectrum. Plants can
also use the quantity of red light (to be precise,
the relationship between red and far red light)
to determine if and where other plants are in the
vicinity.
Seeds use this trick to decide when best to
germinate. Growing plants will grow taller to get
out of the shadow of plants that are around them,
they may also grow in another direction.

Plants taste and smell as well.
They taste below ground, using their roots. Plants secrete substances
below ground which allows them to absorb
nutrients; other plants can use their roots to taste
these. Based on what they taste they can tell how
strong and how far away other plants are. A plant
uses that information to decide whether or not to
get into the underground contest for nutrients and
water.(I FOUND THIS INTERESTING! MAYBE YOU COULD FORCE/TRICK THE PLANTS INTO TAKING UP MORE NUTRIENTS BY GROWING IN ONE GIANT BED, INSTEAD OF INDIVIDUAL POTS?) They can also sense matter from the above
ground parts of the plant that have been washed
down by the rain into the ground.
Plants produce substances. Other plants can smell these substances so they know theyre not alone. Plants can also transmit specific information using these odors!
Above ground plants smell each other. If plants
smell ethylene they know other plants are nearby.
Plants can in fact smell more types of substances but
lets keep it to this for now.
Odors:
You could probably get the impression that
plants are each others enemies and can only
perceive things in order to compete for light and
nutrients. This is only partly true. Plants warn each
other for approaching danger such as foraging
animals and insects!
If a plant is being eaten, it secretes a substance
that makes it less tasty. In addition to this it also
secretes other substances to warn plants in the
neighborhood of catastrophe. This can be
secreted both above and below ground, but are
usually aromatic substances. This happens, say,
when attacked by spider mites. Once warned,
the plants around them also manufacture these
aromatic substances and so pass on the warning
in turn while they also make themselves less tasty
for the insects. 
Unfortunately this strategy is less
effective indoors. You can understand that spider
mites have little choice when in a growing room
and have to put up with a less tasty meal.
If youre thinking that plants start panicking and are
going to send distress calls all over the place every
time a leaf gets torn, youre mistaken. Plants know
exactly when insects are eating them because they
recogonise their saliva. They even know which insect
is eating them and pass that precise information
on!! Its not only plants that can interpret these
signals. Predatory mites and other natural enemies
respond to these signals too.

Evolution has arranged things in a way that they
know that a tasty meal awaits them where the
odor given off by these signals is the strongest.

Plants communicate underground with other
organisms as well. They call on certain fungi and
bacteria for help when there are not enough
nutrients available. Plants do this by secreting very
small quantities of certain substances. The microorganisms
release nutrients for the plant and get
energy-rich sugars in return. Other advantages
for the plant are an increased resistance against
soil pathogens and improved resistance to
dehydration.

Talking?
Its a well-known fact that there are people who
say that plants do better when you talk to them.
Although researchers have been working for a
long time on the question of whether plants react
positively to speech, no convincing research has
been published to date.

Touch:
Plants do have a sense of touch. Researchers
discovered this when doing a test involving plant
hormones. It turned out that not only did the plants
that were given the hormone stay smaller, but so
did the plants that were given a substance that
was entirely inactive. The reason for staying small
appeared to lie in the plants being touched when
the substance was applied and not in the hormone
itself. So, plants stay smaller if touched! What has
this got to do with the influence on a plant
if its touched? In addition to being smaller the
plant goes on flowering longer. These reports tend
to concern plants that give flowers such as roses.
In addition to delayed flowering and staying small,
plants that are touched frequently have smaller
leaves, reduced photosynthesis and accelerated
aging. How it is that a plants development and
growth can be influenced by being touched is not
precisely known today, but if you touch your plants
often you can be sure of a smaller harvest!

Listening:
Although no organisms have been found on plants
that allow them to perceive sounds, they do react
to music and can distinguish this from conventional
sound. The influence of tones and music on plant
growth and development is a relatively new area
for science, but a lot of research is going on. -(IN A PREVIOUS ARTICLE THEY RECOMMENDED NO MORE THAN 3 HOURS OF MUSIC A DAY, AND RECOMMENDED SYMPHONY AND SINGING BIRD CALLS IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY? ALSO, I BELIEVE THEY SAID IT WOULD HELP WITH FOLIAR SPRAYS, SINCE THE MUSIC SEEMED TO VIBRATE THE STOMATA OPEN)

And anything else?
Could it be that plants have senses that we havent
the faintest idea about today? A book called The
Secret Life of Plants says yes. Although a bestseller,
many researchers at the time concluded, despite
high expectations, that the book was far from
usable for science. But, over 35 years later, some of
the claims dont seem quite so weird. Plants really
do seem to communicate with each other and to
react to music, but how they do that appears to be
very different.
Like other living things plants do have senses. Just
like us (but in a slightly different way) plants can
smell, taste, see, hear and feel. And they know
which way is up and which way is down. So plants
have a pretty good idea of their environment and
influence this in what is apparently a carefully
thought-out way. If plants do have more senses,
researchers will certainly discover them one day
whether or not inspired by fantasy or the occult.
Ir. D. Kroeze, CannaResearch
The Secret Life of
Plants initially sparked
off expectations of a
revolution in the area of
plant science. Sadly the
line separating myth from
reality was very thin.


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 4, 2009)

my plant is smarter than yours


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 4, 2009)

Today i decided to stump my plant and she got it right.


----------



## jimmyc (Aug 4, 2009)

Great post and great read. Makes you wonder who is the real top dog on the planet. Plants seem to have a true oneness with each other. We may cut a few down but we can never destroy them all.


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 4, 2009)

Excellent read!

thx for posting.

Reminds of M. Night Shyamalan's "The Happening"...


----------



## jberry (Aug 4, 2009)

your welcome 

i'll try to post the article on How Music Effects Your Plants sometime in the near future.
there is another one on How Colors Effect Your Plants.


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 4, 2009)

I do believe the music/soundwave theory. Jason King did an article on Sonic Bloom.

It's all about vibrations...

http://www.originalsonicbloom.com/


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 4, 2009)

And you seem like a very open-minded grower, so please check out my thread (with video and research links) on ORMUS:

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/220726-ormus-ancient-secret-rediscovered.html


----------



## jberry (Aug 4, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> and you seem like a very open-minded grower, so please check out my thread (with video and research links) on ormus:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/220726-ormus-ancient-secret-rediscovered.html


yep its all about vibrations... Just as all things in this world.


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 4, 2009)

jberry said:


> yep its all about vibrations... Just as all things in this world.


Exactly! I like the way you think.

+rep


----------



## LowEnder (Aug 5, 2009)

Interesting you brought this topic up. Had a conversation with a FOAF today about her house plants. She was telling me about two corn plants she had in a room that would not stay away from each other. They were both up against a wall and would turn and grow towards the other plant, no matter what position she had them in. This annoyed her to the point that she transplanted them into the same pot. After putting them together she said they started growing incredibly fast up to the ceiling, I'm guessing 8+ foot. Now she has to clip the tops off every year or so.

So what does this say about the plants and their ability to communicate with one another. Do some plants long for companionship? Or is this something a bit more primortial like safety in numbers, where the plants need/want to be close to other plants of the same type because the unlikelyhood they will be the one picked out of a bunch rather than being the one smelly/tasty plant in the middle of a forest of not so tasty plants that get eatten by everything including your grandmother. I believe plants are as individual as we humans consider ourselves. Some like the solitude of never coming in contact with another human, for example the rugged mountain man that went into the forest, built himself a house, and never looked back. Yet some like the swarms of individuals that live in cities like New York City, see hundreds if not thousands of people everyday on just their commute to work. So if we look at plants in this light, we might be able to breed these traits into them. Say a plant that grows better within close proximity of another plant, maybe in another pot or possibly in the same pot all together.

Just something to think about. Might be a little bit out there, but it just my 2 cents.


----------



## LowEnder (Aug 5, 2009)

The idea that they respond to talking to reminds me of a book a read years ago about how water reacts to different external stimuli. They tested this by playing different music or having people either argue or be joyful next to a glass of water. Once the water had be around these different energies they would freeze it. With doing this it would create different crystal formations corresponding to the different kinds of energy that was being add or whatever you call it, to the water. It was something like happy/joyful/positive energies would create uniform crystal structures, where negative energy would be very chaotic. This has to do with plants and humans for that matter because we are all based on water. Might explain why/how plants can be effected by different vibrations.


----------



## jberry (Aug 5, 2009)

lowender said:


> the idea that they respond to talking to reminds me of a book a read years ago about how water reacts to different external stimuli. They tested this by playing different music or having people either argue or be joyful next to a glass of water. Once the water had be around these different energies they would freeze it. With doing this it would create different crystal formations corresponding to the different kinds of energy that was being add or whatever you call it, to the water. It was something like happy/joyful/positive energies would create uniform crystal structures, where negative energy would be very chaotic. This has to do with plants and humans for that matter because we are all based on water. Might explain why/how plants can be effected by different vibrations.


messages from water, is the book your speaking of i believe.


----------



## Farmer Pat (Aug 5, 2009)

nice thread. much appreciated info


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 7, 2009)

LowEnder said:


> The idea that they respond to talking to reminds me of a book a read years ago about how water reacts to different external stimuli. They tested this by playing different music or having people either argue or be joyful next to a glass of water. Once the water had be around these different energies they would freeze it. With doing this it would create different crystal formations corresponding to the different kinds of energy that was being add or whatever you call it, to the water. It was something like happy/joyful/positive energies would create uniform crystal structures, where negative energy would be very chaotic. This has to do with plants and humans for that matter because we are all based on water. Might explain why/how plants can be effected by different vibrations.


i read another book like that, except the author wrote words like love and hate on different pea-tree dishes of water and froze them, and under a microscope one would have ugly crystal formations, and the other would be all nice and organized. it was a neat picture book


----------



## jberry (Aug 7, 2009)

macdadyabc said:


> i read another book like that, except the author wrote words like love and hate on different pea-tree dishes of water and froze them, and under a microscope one would have ugly crystal formations, and the other would be all nice and organized. It was a neat picture book


the hidden messages of water is the book you guys are talking about.

There is like 5 different books on the subject all written by masaru emoto.


----------



## mikegolfer (Aug 8, 2009)

I was taught that talking to plants stimulates their growth because we inhale oxygen and exhale carbon dioxide, exactly the opposite of plants.


----------



## jberry (Aug 8, 2009)

this is true mikegolfer. but its the breathing (as u said) not the talking that helps


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 8, 2009)

my girls eventually find smoke signals are the best way of communication...


----------



## zerran elar (Aug 8, 2009)

Great read, I need to stop touching my plants  im too touchie =x lol


----------



## livelife8345 (Aug 9, 2009)

NICE!! =) plus rep good stuff


----------



## lofty (Aug 9, 2009)

a good post m8 i enjoyed reading that


----------



## jberry (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for all your wonderful responses!!!! 



bump budum bump.


----------



## Cissy (Dec 11, 2009)

bump.. good read


----------



## ChickenChaser (Dec 11, 2009)

Plants are amazing things, Anyone seen the Secret Life of Plants programme? Why do they give off that potent smell? Is it to attract insects to they can reproduce?


----------



## jberry (Dec 11, 2009)

ChickenChaser said:


> Plants are amazing things, Anyone seen the Secret Life of Plants programme? Why do they give off that potent smell? Is it to attract insects to they can reproduce?


i have the book.... i didnt know it was a program.... i would like to see that!


----------



## ChickenChaser (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah you should check it out, some very strange plants out there, they speed the filming up so it shows a weeks growth in one minute.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktIGVtKdgwo Its actually called the private life of plants.


----------



## jberry (Dec 30, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> I do believe the music/soundwave theory. Jason King did an article on Sonic Bloom.
> 
> It's all about vibrations...
> 
> http://www.originalsonicbloom.com/


i just finally checked out that link and that seems pretty interesting, the guy who invented it has a lot of impressive credentials, and that makes me curious if this could actually work well. do u know anyone who has tried this?

the website kinda reminds me of the "Superthrive" label (crazy)

i will admit that i am intrigued and would like to run some tests with sonic bloom to see what happens.


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 30, 2009)

jberry said:


> but if you touch your plants
> often you can be sure of a smaller harvest!


nice read mate + rep, only thing is with that quote, it can't be significant can it? i mean what about all the scrog growers that yield ridiculous amounts, guess i requires quite a bit of veg so bigger buds anyway but just seems to be a bit overly cautious. just a thought, what do you all say?


----------



## jberry (Dec 30, 2009)

im sure u are right. they dont like being touched, but im sure it takes a lot of touching to cause much of a difference.... idk tho?


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah makes sense mate


----------



## romano (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry if its already been said but 9 times out of ten when I plant 2 seeds in one pot ,I get one male and one female.


----------



## svchop889 (Dec 30, 2009)

romano said:


> Sorry if its already been said but 9 times out of ten when I plant 2 seeds in one pot ,I get one male and one female.


that's interesting maybe its possible that they can communicate gender by secreting chemicals into the soil possibly effecting the gender outcome of the plant, if there is two males in one pot one might become hermaphrodite just to reproduce or vise versa with two females


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

maybe the point of them communicating and turning into one male one female is to survive so one can pollinate the other

great info tho


----------



## svchop889 (Dec 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3593620]maybe the point of them communicating and turning into one male one female is to survive so one can pollinate the other

great info tho[/QUOTE]
that's what I was getting at


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 9, 2010)

a saw something not long ago about how plants that are clones of themselves communicate much more adepty with other clones via chemical messages released in the root zone. apparently a clone under attack from certain things would be better able to prepare another clone for the nescessary adjustments than it could prepare a plant not identical to itself (though even of the same species). clones understood chemical messages of other clones better than from a sister or relative.

so a plant produced from seed may not aide it's mother in fighting off a pest attack... but two clones sharing the same reservoir may be more successfull at sharing useful information.
.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 9, 2010)

romano said:


> Sorry if its already been said but 9 times out of ten when I plant 2 seeds in one pot ,I get one male and one female.


that might be an intersting experiment...

with a few thousand seeds you could test germination outcomes for seeds planted individually, in pairs, etc. within a certain proximity... and acheive a statistically significant outcome... if there was one.

i wouldn't put it past possible that by the time sex is shown the plants havn't used certain information from other plants in determining sex. its been shown that certain stressors can increase the likelihood of a plant going 'hermy'. i've also read what seemed to be a fairly straight-forward scientific study which suggested that planting seeds in a container less than 4" deep (marijunana seeds) could increase the number of males in a population by as much as 1% (by impeding the tap root at a young age).
.


----------



## romano (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah I grow in hempy buckets, that would make it easy to do test gender outcomes for seeds planted individually, in pairs, etc. but i only go through about 20 seeds at a time!! And I know MY outcome of two seeds in one pot ...50/50 , which in my opinion aint that great. 
I also grow in a quart sized pot < need to go up to 1/2 gal!! Thanks gambler


----------



## riddleme (Jan 11, 2010)

Calling all experienced growers, looking for others that know how to dial in the perfect enviroment???

let me explain I found this thread and talked about it in mine mentioning a hypothetical (quote comming) Then I had an experience that made me think I was on to something, here is what happened 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riddleme*
> _(can't ever seem to stop researching)
> 
> ...


Wonder if anyone has had a similar experience or could dial in a perfect enviroment and test my theory???


----------



## romano (Jan 11, 2010)

When i get around to giving a dose of cal mag for the first time on a young plant ,shortly later its odor goes up. So I assume the lack of it may lower odors ???


----------



## jberry (Jan 11, 2010)

nah, thats not how it works.... the chemical odors that plants let off to warn each other of danger is different from the odors that the terpenes let off. 

some nutes (like cal/mag and many others) will increase oil production and cause certain terpenes to be more intense and plentyful........ newer research is showing that this is the reason organic food/flowers can be tastier and smell stronger.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jan 11, 2010)

nice read...thank you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

great post jberry some really interesting bits.


----------



## dirrtyd (Jan 12, 2010)

Will have to try with some seeds outside this year and see i could use a male in a controlled environment. Good Read Thanks


----------



## jberry (Jan 13, 2010)

i took 100 cuttings from the same mom and put them under T5 lights for 18/6... and after about 3+ weeks of vegging them, 3 of the cuttings just started flowering like crazy. They arent showing any signs of stress and i know it isnt a light leak, they arent rootbound, i didnt give them any flowering food or hormones and all the other plants are normal.

its no big deal, but i brought it up since this is kinda of a good place to talk about the strange things that plants do, and im just curious if anyone knows what would cause such a thing or if this has happened to anyone else?


----------



## jberry (Jan 19, 2010)

jberry said:


> your welcome
> 
> i'll try to post the article on How Music Effects Your Plants sometime in the near future.
> there is another one on How Colors Effect Your Plants.


finally got around to that "How Colors Effect Your Plants" thread/article and here it is: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/294339-influence-colors-plants.html


----------



## jberry (Jan 19, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> I do believe the music/soundwave theory. Jason King did an article on Sonic Bloom.
> 
> It's all about vibrations...
> 
> http://www.originalsonicbloom.com/


thanks for the info.... do you have any idea how i could find the Jason King article that you mentioned? I would really like to read that


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jan 19, 2010)

I've actually personally done an experiment with plants and sound (vibrations).

There were only subtle differences in the plant that was exposed to sounds... (Music..T.V.)

But once I sat there and thought about another way to test this theory.. I thought about the different tones and frequencies that certain vibrations (high/medium/low) give off.. (as with anything that makes noise.. that noise emits a pulse of vibration waves or pulses that fly through the air.. which is why we hear all kinds of different sounds through out the day)

So, I called my brother (he's a genius pretty much) and asked him if he could figure out how to make a noise box.. where I could control the pitch and tone of the vibrations that the noise is emitting... in order to be able to test different tones and pulses and see which one works the best for the plant.

Still working on the noise/vibration box so as soon as we're done with that.. I'll let you guys know how everything goes.


----------



## jberry (Jan 19, 2010)

have you checked into Sonic Bloom? the man who invented it claims he spent 5 years perfecting the correct frequency for plants, and another 15 years working on the correct ratio of foliar nutrients to apply while the music vibrates the stomata open on the leaves.

you could buy the audio cd on their website for like 15 bucks if you trust his research...


----------



## jberry (Jan 19, 2010)

and here is the "How Music Effects Plants" thread: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/294405-influence-music-plants.html


----------



## Metalarc Lemon (Mar 1, 2010)

Woomeister said:


> my girls eventually find smoke signals are the best way of communication...


 
Lmao! Good one.


----------



## kabona (Mar 3, 2010)

my plant told me a joke the other day... wasnt funny though so i killed it


----------



## guccithegreat (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9dP9F5nKpY&feature=related i got the answer


----------



## jberry (Jan 7, 2011)

Warming will disrupt the release of chemicals that plants use to communicate:

A warming climate could lead to a more fragrant world, but it might disturb an intricate communication system used by plants, according to a review published recently in _Trends in Plant Science_.
When Jarmo Holopainen grew white cabbages in a greenhouse in Finland, he found that over many years of sunlight and elevated levels of carbon dioxide, the plants' communication with the world was altered.
Cabbages and most vegetation emit chemicals called biogenic volatile organic compounds, or BVOCs, that are mostly undetectable by humans. But they notify other organisms of danger and opportunity, and also function as methods of plant-plant communication. When we can smell them, they manifest as fragrances.


"Plants emit more volatile compounds than expected earlier, with high temperature," said Holopainen, a professor of environmental science at the University of Kuopio in Finland.

Over the past 30 years, higher temperatures have increased emissions of the compounds by 10 percent, according to the review. And an increase in temperature of 2 to 3 degrees Celsius could lead to a further 30 to 45 percent increase.
Studies with a heath plant native to the sub-Arctic showed that a 3- to 4-degree temperature rise would increase emissions between 56 and 83 percent, according to the review.

"Plants emit more of the message, but also change the wording of the message," said Josep Penuelas, lead author of the report and director at the Global Ecology Unit at Universitat Autonoma de Barcelona in Spain. "Pollinators and predators could be confused."

BVOCs are extremely volatile, and at higher temperatures, the plants not only synthesize more of them, but the chemicals also vaporize easily. There are many different types of volatile compounds with exotic names such as isoprenes, monoterpenes, green leaf volatiles, herbivore-induced volatiles, and others. They have different origins and functions, and serve essential roles in plant growth, defense and reproduction.

Self-protection and reproduction through scents
Some plant species, for instance, protect themselves from predators by emitting volatile compounds when their leaves get damaged. These scents attract the predators of herbivores to the scene.

"It is a form of intelligent self-protection," said Penuelas.
Other scents can attract pollinators such as bees to help with reproduction.
But the effects of altered communication signals are not straightforward, and more research is necessary, said Penuelas. It could also affect the timing of lifecycle events, or phenology, he said.


"We know that biological spring is advancing now," he said. "If the odors arise earlier and insects are not there, there could be a mismatch in biological processes."
Holopainen found that with his cabbages, higher levels of carbon dioxide could weaken the signals given out by the plants to specific predators when an insect herbivore fed on its leaves. Other predators were unaffected. The work was published in the journal _Plant Physiology_.
This could be because an excess of emissions creates enough background noise to mask the signal for certain predators, said Holopainen.

BVOCs have also been shown to have a cooling effect on plants. They get degraded to aerosols that can cool plants down, serving a function similar to respiration.

"More emissions will protect plants better against a warmer world," Penuelas said.
At the same time, BVOCs are also sources of ozone, a greenhouse gas that favors warming. What the net effect of the altered chemistry of the atmosphere would be is unknown, Penuelas said.


----------



## jberry (Jan 7, 2011)

How do you overcome a strong enemy? Find an even stronger one of his. 
At least that's what wild tobacco plants do when attacked by insects, according to a new study published in today's _Science._ 


Plants are constantly struggling to ward off a variety of predators, ranging from caterpillars to cows. To defend themselves, many have developed poisons and thorns, which tend to be very effective for a while. With time, however, predators tend to find ways around such defenses, or they simply become immune to them. 
Taking a closer look at the wild tobacco plant (which grows in the Southwestern United States), a team of scientists from the Max-Planck-Institute in Jena, Germany have found that it resorts to a very different, less direct defense: when an herbivore predator such as the hawkmoth larva _(see image)_ attacks a wild tobacco plant, the plant releases a volatile chemical compound (VOC) into the environment. These compounds signal to other predatory insects that there is a quick meal to be had. Indeed, the VOC leads them straight to their prey. 
Corn uses the same mechanism to attract parasitoids, including parasitic wasps that kill worms attacking corn plants by laying their eggs inside them. 
Andre Kessler and Ian Baldwin, the researchers conducting the study, actually found that the VOCs go one step farther in protecting plants. When VOCs are emitted, the five-spotted hawkmoth is not only less likely to lay its eggs on tobacco plants, but predators are actually more likely to find and eat those eggs. 
Although these mechanisms were detected earlier in a laboratory setting, the findings had remained controversial&#65533;and some scientists doubted that they could be observed in a complex natural ecosystem. This is the first research to document VOC-based indirect defenses in the wild.


----------



## ecofrog (Jan 9, 2011)

In botany school, we did lots of probing of 'communication'. I can remember rigging up with electrodes all thruout the plant. When ripping a leaf on one side, all thruout the plant, including roots and flower petals saw a surge in electrochemi potential. We could also manipulate the various off gassing response of certain compounds such as Isoprene and CO2 with rate change in about 30seconds. 

It wasnt as fast as our nervous system but i think the analogy holds.

jberry just mentioned VOC's and Isoprene is a major one that plants release as well as easily tested by plant scientists. It was one that my particular lab specialized in so I guess I know a bit about it.


----------



## Tahmi.Guhnn (Jan 10, 2011)

This information is fucking amazing. pardon my french but it's givin me a mind orgasim, no joke i think my brain is tingling. i've downloaded all the vids and books that were mentiond but anywho i had a question. where do you guys look to to find information like this?


----------



## jberry (Feb 11, 2011)

Tahmi.Guhnn said:


> This information is fucking amazing. pardon my french but it's givin me a mind orgasim, no joke i think my brain is tingling. i've downloaded all the vids and books that were mentiond but anywho i had a question. where do you guys look to to find information like this?


I believe Scientific American Magazine is where i read the most recent info, but also from NASA research, Botany research articles & studies, University studies & research data bases.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 11, 2011)

Well DUHH diddnt you watch Avatar.


----------

